# How to clean stains from a sailors cap



## Jules Gittens (6 Oct 2016)

Hello all,
My peaked cap has a stain on the top of it (not mine but i traded with a fellow OS as mine did not fit). Anyone know any techniques to clean this? I need something strong...
I can't seem to find anything.
Thanks and regards,


----------



## McG (6 Oct 2016)

What is the stain?


----------



## Jules Gittens (6 Oct 2016)

I really do not know. It is light brown in colour.


----------



## Halifax Tar (6 Oct 2016)

I use white toothpaste and a new toothbrush.  

Make sure the toothpaste is plain white.


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Oct 2016)

Vim-White is what I used to use.

I now just order an extra every 6 months or so.  I have a couple brand-new in the bag/box ready to go at home.


----------



## Lumber (6 Oct 2016)

Jules Gittens said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> My peaked cap has a stain on the top of it (not mine but i traded with a fellow OS as mine did not fit). Anyone know any techniques to clean this? I need something strong...
> I can't seem to find anything.
> Thanks and regards,



Mr. Clean magic eraser!! Seriously, best thing to clean your peaked cap, ever. Dab it in a little bit of water and go to town! But do it over the sink; you won't realize just how dirty your peaked cap was until you see all the dirty water running off of it as your scrub it with the eraser.



			
				NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Vim-White is what I used to use.
> 
> I now just order an extra every 6 months or so.  I have a couple brand-new in the bag/box ready to go at home.



I've had the same peak cap for about... 10 years...


----------



## jollyjacktar (6 Oct 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Mr. Clean magic eraser!! Seriously, best thing to clean your peaked cap, ever. Dab it in a little bit of water and go to town! But do it over the sink; you won't realize just how dirty your peaked cap was until you see all the dirty water running off of it as your scrub it with the eraser.



Those magic erasers are outstanding things, they'll kick the shit out of just about anything.


----------



## NavyShooter (6 Oct 2016)

10 years?

You must not get invited on rigger runs much ;-)


----------



## Halifax Tar (6 Oct 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Mr. Clean magic eraser!!



I never would have thought about that!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (6 Oct 2016)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Mr. Clean magic eraser!!



I know you can't stop progress, but when will all that new technology to master ever end !!!

 ;D


----------



## Lumber (6 Oct 2016)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> 10 years?
> 
> You must not get invited on rigger runs much ;-)



If they kept Officers aboard ship for longer than 12 months at a time, we might actually get to go places and do things.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 Oct 2016)

Lumber-
You should have learned by now that the true mission of the RCN is not projecting sea power in the Canadian National interest.

It's mission is to produce reams of Staff Officers to populate MARLANT, MARPAC, CJOC and many, many, many other HQs. 

Those tickets will not just punch themselves....


----------



## Lumber (6 Oct 2016)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Lumber-
> You should have learned by now that the true mission of the RCN is not projecting sea power in the Canadian National interest.
> 
> It's mission is to produce reams of Staff Officers to populate MARLANT, MARPAC, CJOC and many, many, many other HQs.
> ...



I'm an AdminO/Adjt at a Naval Reserve Division... trust me; the light is dawning on me...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (6 Oct 2016)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Lumber-
> You should have learned by now that the true mission of the RCN is not projecting sea power in the Canadian National interest.
> 
> It's mission is to produce reams of Staff Officers to populate MARLANT, MARPAC, CJOC and many, many, many other HQs.
> ...



SKT, I think you have engineering officers in mind, not MARS. MARS officers probably wouldn't mind a little more HQ time than they can scrape now.  :nod:


----------



## SeaKingTacco (6 Oct 2016)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> SKT, I think you have engineering officers in mind, not MARS. MARS officers probably wouldn't mind a little more HQ time than they can scrape now.  :nod:



That is not what I am seeing in the Fleet now. MARS Officers get 18-24 months on ship (not at sea) to get their day/night ticket. They then go on their D level course and become warfare directors- in most cases for no more than 12 months. They then go ashore or to VENTURE (even that is drying up as instructor billets gave been stolen for other purposes). They then come back (maybe) for a year or two as an ORO. Then 18 months as XO. Then they get about 100 sea days as CO (more, if they are lucky to get a long deployment).

So, from acting subbie to Commander, it is not unusual to only be posted to a ship for about 6 years with only a portion of that time actually at sea. I have just over 750 sea days in my career, which puts me around the same as many of the up and current coming COs.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Oct 2016)

Wow, on a CCG ship it's quite doable to do between 120-180 days at sea a year. (laydays are 28 days on/off)


----------



## Navy_Pete (28 Jan 2017)

The tide sticks are great for the white pants and the plain white erasers work well on the white shoes as well.  (Bring a few sets if you ever go to fleet week though!)


----------

